# 2015 Party Menus



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm doing a Carnival theme this year. Easy menu but we're so use to putting out big spreads, I'm not sure I have enough items planned. We're expecting 20-25 people - adults, college students and a couple of our guests are vegan.

Food:
hot dog/rolls
sauerkraut
nachos/cheese (sour cream, jalapenos, salsa)
apple slices/caramel dip
peanuts in shell
popcorn bar
candy bar
cotton candy
cupcakes 
and this cute veggie clown head









I was _maybe_ thinking of adding a pot of chili for the nachos and hot dogs. Is this enough variety?

Drinks:
Spiked lemonade punch
Cotton candy punch
soda/water
autumn beers/ales


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm doing a carnevil theme too!
Hot dogs
Nachos and cheese
Mini turkey legs (chicken wings)
Popcorn bar
Peanuts
Various appetizers on a stick (pinterest has tons of ideas for this)
Veggies and ranch in sno cone cups
Funnel cake cupcakes 
Mini pies with individual "human meat pie" boxes I got from etsy
For the drinks we are doing hard lemonade and a melted sno cone. If you haven't tried the melted sno cone you should it tasts exactly like one! It is equal parts malibu rum and big red soda from Walmart. It's a dangerous drink for sure lol but so easy to make!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We have a pretty similar menu every year, mostly because it works for us and it's easy! 
Plus, our setup is an open house/buffet, so it's nice to just put it all out there and occasionally refill. 

White chicken chili
Meatballs with red sauce & rolls
Honey cornbread
a big tray of mac & cheese (the kids really devour this)
pumpkin dip with apple slices, ginger snaps, large marshmallows & graham sticks
veggies & onion dip
some desserts like brownies, apple pie, sometimes a cake or two, cookies
apple cider, beers, various mixed drinks, wine, water, juice boxes for kiddos

Tannasgach - I *always* worry about having enough food/enough choices! I'm a bit of a picky eater, so I always feel like I'd rather have too much than not enough, KWIM? That said, I think your idea to add some chili is a good one - people could add it to the hot dogs or nachos as you mentioned, or they can eat it plain. I might also consider a tray of corndogs or mozzarella sticks/bites. You can pick up boxes of those in the frozen food section, so they're pretty simple but they add yet another option that helps to fill up the tummy, especially when alcohol is being served.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Jenn.  I did think of corn dogs too but didn't want another hot dog. Nothing screams carnival like corn dogs though. I also thought of sausage, peppers and onion subs with mini corn dog bites instead of the hotdogs. The mozzarella sticks would go great with the sausages. I don't want to do pizza but am trying to think of more entree type foods. Funny thing is my husband's a chef but he's no help whatsoever. He says, "we just have to feed them, honey, we don't have to fatten them up".


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

It's definitely good to do two types of meat. Hot dogs are great for your theme but i would never just have one main course. If anything cut back on a candy bar since that isn't carnival themed anyway and buy turkey legs.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Tannasgach said:


> . Funny thing is my husband's a chef but he's no help whatsoever. He says, "we just have to feed them, honey, we don't have to fatten them up".


Ha ha ha! My husband tends to tell me to try my best to plan an "affordable" menu, but then about 3 days before our event (any event we have, birthday parties too), he will start to worry that we don't have enough food planned, and then he blows my whole budget out of the water by wanting to buy shrimp or multiple platters of nuggets from ChicFilA or something! LOL! I just shake my head and ask why he didn't just plan it that way from the start.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I'm going BBQ this year and my list is ever growing (mainly because my brother will be there and he's a bottomless pit)

Pulled pork with garlic bread 
BBQ ribs
baked beans in bacon cups 
corn on the cob
dead man's toe (Lil smokies wrapped in bacon and brown sugar)
fried bat wings (chicken wings)
taco dip with blue chips 
veggies and cheese with dip (served in a pumpkin)
desert: pumpkin apple cheesecake 
pumpkin maple cake pops
rice crispy treats 
cookies
drinks: candy corn jello shots 
jello shots in syringes 
worm jello shots 
witches brew
zombie brain shots
butter beer
sodas beer water
black sangria 

I'm only expecting 20 people... think I have enough?


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

This year I'm doing a buffet style menu:

Meatballs in homemade barbecue sauce
Spicy mac and cheese
Pulled pork sliders on herbed garlic bread
Something green LOL

It's a menu in progress....


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Palladino said:


> This year I'm doing a buffet style menu:
> 
> Meatballs in homemade barbecue sauce
> Spicy mac and cheese
> ...



Let me know what else you add. We decided to do BBQ Pork, BBQ Chicken and Homemade Macaroni and Cheese. This year I am making it a potluck for all the other items. Lil GHouliet will be putting together a web page with an RSVP and food sign up. In addition to the main course which we will be having Baked beans, Coleslaw, Chips, Pretzels, Potato Salad. I am also going to have a Mummy Spice Cake and get a two layer Chocolate Fudge Cake with spider truffles on it.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My menu is not complete, but so far I have planned:

Pulled pork sliders
macaroni and cheese
shrimp orzo
antipasto platter with assorted crackers
tortilla chips with guacamole, salsa and black been dips
severed finger cookies
brownies
cake
popcorn
assorted candies

Do I need another meat?


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

My main theme is haunted hotel but outside I'll have a few different small themes and one is the butchers shop which will be set up in the driveway and that's where we'll have our guests so we'll be putting the barbie next to the butchers shop and having a sausage sizzle (so aussie. Lol). Hubby wants to add pork chops as well. We'll also have snacks, a simple salad, some dessert and a cake. The majority of the food, drinks and snacks will tie in to the butchers theme. My husband and I are greek-australian and this will be the first time we will provide a simple menu...we normally go all out with lots and lots of food so this will be something new for us. Lol. Gotta admit it's less stressful doing it simple which I like


----------



## comet-boy (Dec 9, 2008)

I put a pork butt in the slow cooker and cook it all day with some spices and either a bottle of beer or coke to help break it down. There are a bunch of recipes online. I also make a huge pot of veggie chili. Then, I split the chili in two, put half of the shredded pork in only one half, plus add BBQ sauce to the other half of the shredded pork.

This way, I get three entrees pretty easily: veggie chili, pulled pork chili, and pulled pork sliders.

Something for everyone.

CB


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Our menu is not complete yet, we are finalizing this weekend, but we have this planned so far:

Feet of Meat - Meatloaf in shape of feet
Meat Hand - Meatloaf in shape of a hand
Pizza Skulls - Skull shaped mini pizzas stuffed with pepperoni, cheese and sauce.

Deviled Eyes - Deviled Eggs
Zombie Eyes - Deviled Eggs with Wasabi
Monster Eyes - Meatballs stuffed with Olives
Monster Toes - Mini green pigs in the blankets
Witches Fingers - Jalapeno's stuffed with cheese and breadcrumbs
Cheesy Eyeballs - round cheeses with olives
Monster Fingers - Bacon wrapped Mozzarella Sticks

Kitty Litter Cake - Spice and White cake sprinkled with crushed Green Nabisco Cookies
Pumpkin Pie Dip - Just as it says
Eye of Newt - Lychee nuts stuffed with blueberries covered in strawberry sauce
Cthulhu Cupcakes - Mint Cupcakes
Edible Intestines - Pie Pastry stuffed with chocolate and cherries
Witches Eyes - Buckeyes painted with green eyes

Crab & Shrimp Dip - crab and shrimp dip with Cayenne pepper 
Shredded Zombie Dip - Buffalo Chicken Dip
Port Wine Cheese Skull - Skull covered with Port Wine Cheese Dip
Rat Cheese Ball - Vegetable dip in shape of rat
Blood and Guts Cheese Spread - Pesto, Cheese and Cream Cheese dip
Monstermole - Guacamole
Graveyard Dip - Taco Dip
Homemade Halloween Chips


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> I was _maybe_ thinking of adding a pot of chili for the nachos and hot dogs. Is this enough variety?


I think your menu sounds great. I'd only add one other thing if you have decided to make chili. Fritos! Then you can have chili cheese dogs, chili cheese nachos and frito pie. We love frito pie and it's always a great party food. You might need to make a really big batch of chili though.


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

This year (like last year) the guests bring "finger foods", but I will be providing Long Pig (pulled pork sam'iches on Hawaiian buns), Moth Pupae (pot stickers), various dips, punch (made with koolaide and OJ..simple but delicious with various "floaties). I like ghoulish, delicious.OH, and raw oysters (Troll Tonsils)


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

BBQ Pork sandwiches
BBQ Chicken sandwiches
BBQ Beef sandwiches
Potato Salad
Baked Beans
3 Vegetable dishes
Potato Chips and Dip
3 Halloween Deserts 
Diet and Regular Soda
Skull shaped cornbread
Homemade Macaroni and Cheese
Green Salad and Dressing
Mummy Spice Cake

We set up a web page for RSVP's and a sign up for what people will bring. We are providing the Mac and Cheese and all the meats and buns. I also have made 3 cornbreads in the shape of a skull and will also be providing the mummy cake.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I cheated this year, having Famous Dave's cater our party, kinda pricey, but YUM, almost hope nobody shows up, hahaha!


----------

